# Hotaling's Old Kirk



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 24, 2008)

In 1903, the A. P. Hotaling Co determined to sell the San Francisco Agency for the celebrated J. H. Cutter whiskies to Sherwood & Sherwood Cos of Los Angeles, Seattle and San Francisco. He had previously divested of the Northwest Agencies to them in 1894. After '03, the Hotaling Co became the sole proprietor of their line of Old Kirk Whiskies, a brand that proved to be as successsful for them as the Cutter Whiskey was. They advertised the brand heavily right up to prohibition, producing numerous signs to promote the product during the 1903-18 decade and a half.

 This sign, on paper, was done to honor the US Navy's Great White Fleet and their visit to S.F. in '08, as well as to promote Old Kirk. It is a rather stylised, compressed view, but you get the idea. Notice the advertising billboard on I believe to be Racoon island.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 24, 2008)

One more of many Old Kirk ads floating around here. This one is done on tin and dates to 1912. I have the postal sleeve that it originally came in. Luckily, for me, it was never used and sat in new condition in a local wholesale liquor dealer's warehouse. I purchased many pieces from the estate, and at one time had a dozen of these.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2


 Wow!  That would sure look good on the wall in my house!!!  It would be a good go with for my S.F. Whiskey collection as well as my Navy bottles collection.  Where did you come across that?  Any idea of the value?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't see you at Auburn, did I? Anyway, this is a rare sign, one of three that I have seen that are actually in near perfect condition. The last one sold at auction about 10 yrs ago for over $2000. I really have no idea what one would bring today, but have turned down much larger offers from other collectors. I feel priviliged to own this piece and it is not going anywhere.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> *I didn't see you at Auburn, did I?* Anyway, this is a rare sign, one of three that I have seen that are actually in near perfect condition. The last one sold at auction about 10 yrs ago for over $2000. I really have no idea what one would bring today, but have turned down much larger offers from other collectors. *I feel priviliged to own this piece and it is not going anywhere.
> *


 I was there but we didn't meet.  

 Are you sure you don't want to just "store" it at my house for awhile???  Just kidding.  Nice piece, I wouldn't part with it either.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, Tim, I appreciate your sentiments. Merry Christmas to you and your family.

 Mike


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 24, 2008)

I sent you an email.  I think I may know you but I'm not sure.


----------

